# Viability of Trade? NY/DALLAS



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I was just wondering what Dallas fans, or more impartial observers thought about this trade:

New York trades: SF Shandon Anderson (7.5 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.2 apg in 23.4 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.4 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 32.7 minutes) 
PG Frank Williams (4.4 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
New York receives: SF Antawn Jamison (15.5 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.8 ppg, -6.3 rpg, and -4.3 apg. 

Dallas trades: SF Antawn Jamison (15.5 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SF Shandon Anderson (7.5 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.2 apg in 48 games) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.4 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 49 games) 
PG Frank Williams (4.4 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 2.2 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.8 ppg, +6.3 rpg, and +4.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED 

I personally think it is pretty fair, and adresses some concerns for both clubs. Isiah has been looking to get more athletic at the forwards, and Jamison fits that bill, young, athletic and very talented, a lineup with Jamison, Van Horn, Houston, and Marbury (and even Doleac, who can stroke the set shot) all on the floor at the same time is probably the best shooting team in the league.

For Dallas, I think this helps. It gets them KT (a player which Cuban has said he is no longer interested in, but I never trust that guy) to play legit post defense (not on Shaq, but he is solid on guys in his weight class) and provide the toughness and rebounding everyone always says this team is searching for. Anderson is a bad contract, but a decent perimeter defender and an adequete player for what he does, but his contract would be tough to swallow. And Frank Williams provides them with a good prospect who showed flashes early in the season of having a breakout year, but is now inexplicably benched by the new management. He could be a competant backup to Nash, or a very poor form of insurance if Nash takes the unlikely route of leaving the team.

As I said, any feedback from a more impartial observer, like if you think Dallas should get more, or both times maybe just need to gel, or whatever...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> For Dallas, I think this helps. It gets them KT (a player which Cuban has said he is no longer interested in, but I never trust that guy) to play legit post defense (not on Shaq, but he is solid on guys in his weight class) and provide the toughness and rebounding everyone always says this team is searching for.


You see Bradley does just fine against post players in KT's
weight class. Its the guys who are much bigger than KT that the
Mavs need help with.

So as a Mav fan I would not be interested in this trade. The Mavs
could use some of KT toughness but they need that toughness in
a 6'11+ type guy not a 6'9" PF masquerading as a Center.

Until we can address our exact need I would not give up a player
such as Jamison.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Isiah has said he doesnt want Jaminson


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

This won't happen but I would like it:
Nick Van Exel
Ercik Dampier
Brian Cardinal
for
Antwan Jamison
Shawn Bradley
Tony Delk

Then the lineup would be:
C-Dampier
PF-Walker
SF-Nowitzki
SG-Finley
PG-Nash

With Nick and Josh coming off the bench.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I also like this one:
Antoine Walker
Eduardo Najera
Shawn Bradley
Tony Delk
for
Nick Van Exel
Erick Dampier
Brian Cardinal
Popeye Jones


Then the lineup could be:
C-Dampier
PF-Nowitzki
SF-Jamison or Howard
SG-Finley 
PG-Nash

Having Jamison or Howard coming off the bench with Nick.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> I was just wondering what Dallas fans, or more impartial observers thought about this trade:
> 
> New York trades: SF Shandon Anderson (7.5 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.2 apg in 23.4 minutes)
> ...


On paper, NY could become as bad a defensive as you can find in the league. Non of their starters bar Mutombo play defense.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I really don't think New York wants to trade for more offense. Kurt Thomas is one of the few defensive stoppers they have, and is especially valuable in the post. Why do you think the Knicks have been so reluctant to trade him throughout the season?


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*Van Exel*

You can't get back Van Exel, becuas he was traded from Dallas, until the end of the season.

NBA rule.


----------

